# just got a new bay tiger oscar



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

so i really started getting into the tiger oscar for some reason and so i went out and bought one..i did do research on them and found that he can be in a tank with my peacock eel, pleco, and pictus catfish but i didnty see anything about my 2 pangasius catfish but they grow huge so not a big deal he is very small and i no he grows very fast but do you guys think he wil be ok??

( i meant BABY tiger oscar )


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

No, you need to take him back, he needs a 50 gal just for him. Your tank is heading for a big disaster and fish will soon start dieing on you.


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

He will be ok for a while, but you'll need a bigger tank. If you don't plan on getting one you should take him back..

I was talking to a lady in Petco buying feeders for an oscar. I asked her how big of a tank she had, she says "10 gallon".. I told her she needed a bigger tank and she was like "well, that's what they sold me"...


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Oscars grow fast given the right enviroment. In a 29 he will end up stunted and die an early death. If you plan to upgrade I would advise it within the next 2 to 3 months.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

yeah im upgrading to a 55 in a couple months so he should be ok in that right?


----------

